# Hardware, Software



## Miguelillo 87

I’m really curious about something, in Spanish and in Portuguese there’s not translation for the words Hardware and software (I think French neither have one) Does a language has translations for them or  in all language remained the same?

Je suis très curieux  au sujet de quelque mots. En Espagnol et en Portugais il n’y a pas traduction pour les mots Hardware et Software (Je pense que en Français non plus)
Est-ce que il y a un traduction pour ces mots dans autre langue ou dans tout les langues c’est la même chose ?

Estoy muy curioso acerca de algo, En Español y en Portugués no existe traducción para las palabras Hardware ni Software (Creo que en Francés tampoco)
¿Existe algún idioma que tenga traducción de estas palabras o en todos los idiomas estas palabras se quedan igual ?


----------



## pino.ct

sono veramente curioso riguardo ad una cosa, in spagnolo e in portoghese non esiste una traduzione per le parole hardware e software( io penso che nemmeno il Francese ne ha una) che sia la loro traduzione o in tutte le lingue rimane lo stesso?


----------



## Bienvenidos

En persa, como en todos los idiomas que se han mencionado, no hay ninguna palabra específica. Decimos "hardware" y "software". Yo creo que en el futuro muchas palabras técnicas serán en inglés. 

*Bien*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Thanks Pino but I didn't want that in all languages, What I want is the answer to my question. I post it in different languages only because I don't know in which one people will understand me

Merci Pino mais je ne veux pas cette texte en tout la langues, Je veux la réponse a ma question. Si je l’ai posté  en différent langues ce a été parce que je ne savais pas si tout la gens me comprenait en anglais.

Gracias pino pero no lo quiero en todos los idiomas lo que quiero es la respuesta a mi pregunta, Lo puse así ya que no sé si todos me entienden en Inglés.


----------



## Flaminius

Mandarin:
Software 软件
Hardware 硬件

They are calques, respectively meaning soft object and hard object.

Flam


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Bienvenidos, Pero me queda la duda que si en países que producen tecnología de punta como en Japón o Alemania, también adaptaron estos términos del Inglés a su idioma o ellos cuentan con determinadas palabras para referirse a esto.

I aggre with you Bienvenidos, But I still have the doubt about if in another more developed countries (talking about technology) as Japan or Germany
they also adopt this terms to theirs idioms or they have with especific words to refer to them.

Je susi d'accord avec toi Bienvenidos, Mais j'ai le doute     si dans autres pays plus developé comme le Japan ou L'Allemagne ont ces mots aussi ou ils ont  leurs propres mots pour ceux.


			
				Flaminius said:
			
		

> Mandarin:
> Software 软件
> Hardware 硬件
> 
> They are calques, respectively meaning soft object and hard object.


Can you tell me how do you pronounce it? And so, these kanyis come form the english or come from the chinese?

Edit: Sorry I haven't realize you wrote the word calques.- So Chinese doesn't have a real original chinese name for Software or hardware 'cause if I understood you. It's his equivalent word from nglish to chinese right?


----------



## Flaminius

软件 ruănjiàn
硬件 yìngjiàn
Transcription by pinyin system.  In traditional script, 软 is 軟.



> these kanyis come form the english or come from the chinese?


  Your comment puzzles me.  There is no kanji originating in English (and later imported to Chinese or in Japanese or in Korean).


----------



## Outsider

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't realize you wrote the word calques.- So Chinese doesn't have a real original chinese name for Software or hardware 'cause if I understood you. It's his equivalent word from nglish to chinese right?


Miguelillo, "calque" means that they _have_ translated it.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Flaminius said:
			
		

> 软件 ruănjiàn
> 硬件 yìngjiàn
> Transcription by pinyin system. In traditional script, 软 is 軟.
> 
> Your comment puzzles me. There is no kanji originating in English (and later imported to Chinese or in Japanese or in Korean)


So I supposed ruan is hard and jiàn thing
and yìng  soft

O.K Thanks about he kanyis stuff don't pay me attention I understand myself. (no me hagas caso yo solito me entiendo)


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish:
Hardware = *Donanım*
Software = *Yazılım*


----------



## vince

software in French is *logiciel (masc.)*.
So yes they have their own word for software. I am not sure about hardware.


----------



## Anne345

^and *matériel* for hardware


----------



## Whodunit

In German, it is Hardware and Software, too. They are both feminine.

Many Germans pronounce it as if they were German: Hartwehr and Softwehr (like Bundeswehr ), which is of course not correct.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Anne345 said:
			
		

> and *matériel* for hardware


So if I say  “L’ordinateur se divise en le matériel et le logiciel » The computer has two parts The hardware and the software »

Am I right ?


----------



## betulina

Catalan has a very hardworking centre of terminology and they found a translation for hardware and software. When people knew it they thought it was rather stupid and kept saying _hardware _and _software_, but I increasingly hear more people use the Catalan words: _programari _for software and _maquinari_ for harware. 

They justify the terms for the suffix -_ari_, which means "set, whole" (like in _diccionari_ "dictionary"). _Program-_ then is for "programme" and _maquin-_ for "machine".


----------



## xymox

In French:

Hardware: équipement

Software: logiciel o progiciel

I work in the Information Technology industry in Barcelona and we usually use the terms "Equipo(s) for hardware and "aplicaciones/aplicativos/programas/etc..." for the software or both English terms. It largely depends on the customers we deal with.

As for Catalan, as Betulina said earlier, they have worked on new terms, but as a local consulting firm we have chosen to keep software and hardware as opposed to "maquinari" and "programari".


----------



## Miguelillo 87

jgagnon said:
			
		

> In French:
> 
> Hardware: équipement
> 
> Software: logiciel o progiciel


 
Équipement et Matériel are synonymes?

Or one is French (France) and the other French (cANADA)


----------



## pickypuck

jgagnon said:
			
		

> I work in the Information Technology industry in Barcelona and we usually use the terms "Equipo(s) for hardware and "aplicaciones/aplicativos/programas/etc..." for the software or both English terms. It largely depends on the customers we deal with.
> 
> As for Catalan, as Betulina said earlier, they have worked on new terms, but as a local consulting firm we have chosen to keep software and hardware as opposed to "maquinari" and "programari".


 
jgagnon se me adelantó ^_^

I just wanted to point out that in Spain software and hardware are very technical words that nobody says (well maybe computer technicians  ). Programas, aplicaciones, equipos, periféricos, etc., are the terms of everyday speech.

¡Olé!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pero si quisieramos traducir los términos software y hardware al castellano,
Pondríamos.- ¿¿¿¿¿Los equipos periféricos y programas???'


----------



## pickypuck

Se podrían traducir como dijo jgagnon... el equipo (y los periféricos) y los programas... u otras palabras que ya se han mencionado o dejarlos así, sin traducir, pero esto último sólo en la lengua escrita, ya que en España nadie dice "software" o "hardware"... a menos que llames al servicio técnico de Toshiba, por ejemplo, en donde una chica hispanoamericana me preguntó que si había hecho un "backup" del disco duro... ¿lo cualo?, ja, ja, ja 

¡Olé!


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

Software = *תוכנה* (_tokhna_)
Hardware = *חומרה* (_khomra_)


----------



## Tisia

*Persian:*
Hardware: *سخت افزار* (sakhtafzar)
Software: *نرم افزار* (narmafzar)

*Finnish:*
Hardware: laitteisto
Software: ohjelmisto

Regards
Tisia


----------



## vespista

In Swedish:

Hardware: "Hårdvara" 
(or sometimes "Maskinvara" about the whole CPU rather than components)

Software: "Mjukvara" 
(or sometimes "Programvara" about applications rather than operating systems)

Geeks often use the English words though.


----------



## leesboek

In Dutch:

*Hardware:* hardware
*Software: *software

We don't have Dutch words for them and the pronunciation is the same as in English.


----------



## ger4

Estonian:
- hardware - _riistvara_ - lit. ~ 'instrument_ware'
- software - _tarkvara_ - lit. ~ 'wise_ware'

German:
- hardware - _Hardware_
- software - _Software
lack of imagination? _


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:


Hardware: *«Υλισμικό»* [ilizmiˈko] (neut.) 
Software: *«Λογισμικό»* [loʝizmiˈko] (neut.) 


Colloquially it's *«χάρντγουερ»* [ˈxardɣu.eɾ] (neut.) & *«σόφτγουερ»* [ˈsoftɣu.eɾ] (neut.)


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish:

software: *yazılım*
hardware: *donanım*


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese, it's as same as English... (aside from the pronunciation)
software=ソフトウェア sofutowea
hardware=ハードウェア haadowea

As for computer term, we normally use lots of loan terms from English, highly unfortunately...


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

according to a scientific work about computer slang, colloquial words for hardware are *hard, harward, nářadí, střeva, šrot, vnitřek, vnitřnosti, železo*; colloquial words for software are *prográmky, soft, sofťas*


----------



## Messquito

Flaminius said:


> 软件 ruănjiàn
> 硬件 yìngjiàn


In Taiwan, we say:
軟體 ruăntǐ [ɻuantʰi]
硬體 yìngtǐ [(y)iŋ/ntʰi]
軟＝soft/硬＝hard
體＝body/stuff
So it _is,_ in a way, from English, except that it's not transliteration.
It is rare to come upon words that are phonetically borrowed from other languages in Chinese. (As a result, most of Chinese loan words are from Japanese.) If we want to translate some new concept from other languages, we break the word down and utilize equivalent elements in Chinese.


----------



## Gavril

Icelandic 
_vélbúnaður _"hardware", also simply "machinery" < _vél _"machine" + _búnaður _"equipment"
_hugbúnaður _"software" < _hug- _"mind, thought" + _búnaður_

Welsh
_caledwedd _"hardware" < _caled _"hard" + _gwedd _"form" 
_meddalwedd _"software" < _meddal _"soft" + _gwedd_


----------



## ilocas2

In Slovak, unlike in Czech, ortography of hardware and software is adapted to pronunciation.

Czech - hardware
Slovak - hardvér

Czech - software
Slovak - softvér


----------

